# Hiểu đúng về calorie và sự thật thực phẩm càng ăn càng gầy để kiểm soát dễ dàng cân nặng của mình



## uyenlam (28/8/18)

*Calorie và sự thật về thực phẩm chứa "số năng lượng âm"*

Cơ thể chúng ta cần năng lượng để vận hành, và calorie là đơn vị chỉ số năng lượng có trong thực phẩm mà chúng ta ăn hàng ngày.

Nhìn chung thì kể cả khi không vận động, cơ thể vẫn tiêu tốn cả ngàn calorie mỗi ngày. Vậy chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra nếu như tồn tại một loại thực phẩm chứa ít năng lượng đến mức còn thấp hơn con số cần thiết để con người tiêu hóa chúng?




_Một loại thực phẩm càng ăn càng gầy?_​
Hiểu theo một cách khác, ăn càng nhiều những thực phẩm như vậy, cân nặng sẽ càng giảm. Chúng được gọi là thực phẩm có calorie âm, hay năng lượng âm.

Nghe thì thật là quá ao ước. Nhưng thực tế thì đó chỉ là... truyền thuyết thôi. Bởi vì ngay cả những thực phẩm ít năng lương nhất như cần tây, thì năng lượng chứa trong đó vẫn nhiều hơn mức cần thiết để phân hủy và hấp thụ nó trong cơ thể.

Lý do là vì chỉ có khoảng 10% số năng lượng trong cơ thể được dùng để tiêu hóa và hấp thụ thức ăn - bao gồm số calorie dành cho các hoạt động như nhai, tiêu hóa, hấp thụ và dự trữ. Thế nên ngay cả các loại thực phẩm nổi tiếng với lượng calorie thấp (cần tây, bưởi, súp lơ xanh) cũng không thể trở thành năng lượng âm được. 




_Đáp án là không có_​
*Tóm lại là không có thực phẩm calorie âm, vậy làm thế nào để giảm cân hiệu quả?*

Nhiều người cho rằng chỉ cần bổ sung thật nhiều thực phẩm có năng lượng âm vào khẩu phần hằng ngày là giảm được cân nhanh chóng. Nhưng như đã chứng minh, trên đời không có thực phẩm âm năng lượng. Thế nên, chiến lược giảm cân của bạn cần phải khác đi.

Để giảm cân hiệu quả, bạn nên thay thế hoàn toàn những món ăn thông thường bằng những thực phẩm ít calorie. Đơn giản là vì nếu chỉ bổ sung, thì tổng lượng calorie bạn hấp thụ sẽ tăng lên.




​Ví dụ, một chiếc burger và một món salad đương nhiên sẽ chứa nhiều năng lượng hơn là chỉ một chiếc burger. Vậy tại sao bạn không thử thay thế hoàn toàn món burger của mình bằng món salad trộn với đầy đủ các vitamin và khoáng chất cho cơ thể?

Bên cạnh đó, mấu chốt của việc giảm cân là bạn phải sử dụng nhiều năng lượng hơn năng lượng bạn nạp vào khi ăn uống. Vì vậy, tập thể dục và vận động sẽ hỗ trợ rất nhiều cho quá trình giảm cân của bạn.

Mặt khác, việc duy trì cân nặng sau quá trình ăn kiêng cũng là một vấn đề mà nhiều người gặp phải. Các nghiên cứu cho thấy có tới 80% người gặp trường hợp tăng cân trở lại theo thời gian. Có lẽ, một trong những lý do dẫn đến trường hợp này là do chúng ta khó kiểm soát lượng calorie. 

Vì vậy, việc hiểu đúng và điều chỉnh thực đơn hàng ngày của mình là yếu tố quan trọng giúp bạn duy trì cân nặng lâu dài.

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

